# "2010 G5 Quest Heat" better late than never



## pscm (Dec 3, 2008)

I wanted to update the review to give customer service an outstanding applause. After further conversations related to my cable issue, Brian (Customer Service Rep) made some suggestions that resulted in getting my problem resolved. I understand that even the better products can have issues. This particular issue was small and likely to happen with any manufacturer. The fact that the problem was resolved and I am now satisfied results in a 100% positive rating in the bow. 

Cheers!!!!


----------



## BraveDave915 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have the same thing going on with my quest heat I called them and he said that was normal Di u get yours fixed


----------

